# Which USB pen drive to buy?



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi friends,
I m planning to buy a 1GB Pen Drive, but I m really confused about which brand to go for? 

I have so far thought about

Umax: 1yr warranty(i have heard the quality is good)
Transcend:1yr warranty(i ve heard quality is good but 70% stuff is fake)
kingston data traveller:5 yr warranty.(no idea about quality)


please guide me , which one to go for.
My budget is max. Rs.3500.

I want a pen drive that can survive tough conditions coz its gonna be used  very frequently and quite roughly. 
I want it to be durable atleast 3-4 yrs.

please suggest me which is the best buy.

waiting for your response....


----------



## aadipa (Dec 9, 2005)

I got Transcend JetFlash 1 GB USB 2.0 model @ Rs 4K some 6 months ago. Service is good as I actually connected it to faulty USB port and it busted, but got it replaced in just 2 days.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2005)

How about Kingston Data traveller.I m being Impressed by its 5yr. warranty, but donno about its quality.
I wanna choose between Umax and Kingston.
Please help....


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 9, 2005)

I'd vote for kingston....

Just because i have been using (my friend got one) one since an year and no probs....

either way i trust kingston...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

another vote for kingston data traveller
for pen drives warranty period is imp


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

Kingston is a good choice.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 9, 2005)

me vote for transcend


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2005)

ok , then I will go for Kingston.
But My vendor is telling me the price as much as 4k.
Is this cost fair?
I mean am i getting a fair deal?
Also tell me , if the Kingston market is also flooded with fake stuff , just like Transcend?
what about their service quality?


----------



## ashnik (Dec 10, 2005)

i duno about pen drives but i think 2 warranty is must for any electronic item.
In that case, Kingston would me be my choice.


----------



## nitrous (Dec 10, 2005)

dude, u need a usb 2.0 pen drive and try to get the brand with the maxmimum warranty. period.


----------



## voops2k5 (Dec 10, 2005)

> But My vendor is telling me the price as much as 4k.
> Is this cost fair



    Friend i feel this is quite fair. I am in singapore right now. The local 'shinko-pinko' brands themselves cost like S$ 150 (= 3900 - 4000Rs).
Their warranty sucks.

    By the way does the Kingston brand cost the same in bangalore?

Regards,
Voops2k5


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 10, 2005)

voops2k5 said:
			
		

> > The local 'shinko-pinko' brands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ravimevcha (Dec 10, 2005)

look for Zion also. if available in 1gb.

i have 256mb Zion flash drive.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 10, 2005)

@ ravimevcha , 
What is the warranty and quality of Zion?


----------



## ravimevcha (Dec 11, 2005)

as far as quality concern it is quite good. data transfer speed also very good.

and as i remember there is 1yr. warranty


----------



## sude (Dec 12, 2005)

*help on USB STORAGE DEVICES*

hi 
this is sude again..
i m interested to buy a usb storage device which could replace my floppy disks.
would u plz help me to decide which one to buy...

my specifications are:::
128mb capacity 
sturdy body

i have opted for odyssey 
info on any other brand is also welcome...

-SUDE


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 12, 2005)

please search before u post.
Many threads are already running on same topic including mine named " which pen drive to buy?"
BTW , I m buying Kingston 1GB.


----------



## godzi_85 (Dec 12, 2005)

ya buy kingston .. good build quality and good support too


----------

